# Eye Witness



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

In school, we learned that most eye witnesses are unreliable...not by choice but by default because their vision is often influenced by their own priority of perception.

Check out the following photo, don't roll it down ONLY up to the end of the seat, and see if you agree!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No need looking at the trees outside the car is not moving


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

She doesn't need a seatbelt, She's got 2 cracking 'Air Bags' :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

No steering wheel either!


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

mav696 said:


> She doesn't need a seatbelt, She's got 2 cracking 'Air Bags' :lol:


More like a couple of inflated spaniels ears!!!


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmphhhh :wink:


----------

